# Stanley Router H-260-A



## wdelliott (Dec 17, 2006)

I picked up a Stanley Router H-260-A. For the life of me, I cannot figure out how to lock down the router to enable me to change the router bit. If any can direct me how to do this simple task, I would be most appreciative.

W.D. Elliott
Ravenna, TX


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glad to have you join us Mr. Elliot


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi wdelliott

I'm not 100% sure but most of the older routers used the two wrench way,,

Look for two flat spots on the arbor right under the collet nut, if you find them pull out a wrench from the tool box that just fits it, just right..if you don't have one that thin you may need to make one out of some flat stock...most call them service tool...very thin and short the norm..


==========



wdelliott said:


> I picked up a Stanley Router H-260-A. For the life of me, I cannot figure out how to lock down the router to enable me to change the router bit. If any can direct me how to do this simple task, I would be most appreciative.
> 
> W.D. Elliott
> Ravenna, TX


----------



## wdelliott (Dec 17, 2006)

*Another question on the Stanley router*

Bob,
Thanks again.
I have a1/4 collett on the Stanley 360, but want to move to a 1/2 inch. Is this possible on this router and if so, would you ahve a source of supply to suggest to obtain the 1/2 inch collett?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI wdelliott

Nope sorry, back when the Stanley was one of the king of power tools they didn't have 1/2" shank bits...but I will suggest you pickup one of the NEW Craftsman router combo kits for 100.oo dollars, it comes with many new items plus the 1/2" collet, it will blow you away,,they are that great, I have been a big PorterCable fan for a long time and they have switched me over to the NEW Craftsman routers..
But keep your Stanley for hand jobs they are great little routers. 
======





wdelliott said:


> Bob,
> Thanks again.
> I have a1/4 collett on the Stanley 360, but want to move to a 1/2 inch. Is this possible on this router and if so, would you ahve a source of supply to suggest to obtain the 1/2 inch collett?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums W.D.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings W.D. and welcome to the forum, great place to make friends and further your router abilities.


----------



## wuzfuzde (Feb 21, 2009)

Does the on/off switch have a notation "lock" If so put the switch on off and pull the switch lever out and up till it clicks... this locks some of the older Stanleys ...ahhh yes besure to unlock it before trying to start it --want to see the broken pieces...



///


----------



## wuzfuzde (Feb 21, 2009)

Does the on/off switch have a notation "lock" If so put the switch on off and pull the switch lever out and up till it clicks... this locks some of the older Stanleys ...ahhh yes besure to unlock it before trying to start it --want to see the broken pieces...


----------



## wdelliott (Dec 17, 2006)

*Stanley 260: Lock bit*

Everyone,
Thanks for the solution. The on-off switch pulls out to lock the router to enable the bit to be changed. You can't believe how long I stared at this router trying to figure this out and the solution was simple and right in front of me. 

I'm not feeling especially adroit with machinery at this precise moment. 

W.D. Elliott
Ravenna, TX


----------



## major270000 (Feb 11, 2010)

HI I bought same router at a tag sale al you have to do is pull the on and off switch out and turn collets a little bit it will lock and push back in when done Roland


----------



## major270000 (Feb 11, 2010)

wdelliott said:


> I picked up a Stanley Router H-260-A. For the life of me, I cannot figure out how to lock down the router to enable me to change the router bit. If any can direct me how to do this simple task, I would be most appreciative.
> 
> W.D. Elliott
> Ravenna, TX


HI just pull the on&off switch out and turn collet a little it will lock and push in to unlock ROLAND


----------



## secondbase (Nov 26, 2010)

This is a rather late reply but the on/off switch lever locks the motor. In the off position, the lever can be shifted to a cutout on the side of the slot that the lever rides in. Doing this shifts an internal lock into place. To see how it works just take the router's top cover off - the mechanism is right there on top.


----------



## wdelliott (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks. It is so simple that I feel like an idiot even posting the question.


----------

